
What if GitHub Actions is just Microsoft TFS? - cplee
https://www.liatrio.com/blog/github-actions
======
tiernano
the question is, if it works, does it matter what it is? Github is owned by
Microsoft, after all... kind of makes sense that the two companies would share
some skills... Microsoft are using Git for internal projects (Office and
Windows both are built and stored in Git) and they built tools for making that
easier... If github need a build system, Azure has it, and it supports a load
of languages and options... just extend that and use that...

